# 78* or 80*?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey everyone. I just got a new heater and I have been adjustinv the temperature and I cant decide whether to leave it at 78 or 80 degrees...which one will make him live the longest? Which is more ideal? Thanks!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I keep mine at 80-82, but it really is just personal pref. Supposedly 78 will give a longer life, but then again, that could depend on so many other things as well. What if being warmer prevented ich or some other parasite? 

Now that I think about it, not sure if higher temp is better for beneficial bacteria growth, but that is something to consider for water quality. Maybe someone who has more experience with that sort of technical stuff could weigh in. Of course clean water and just being warm at all are going to give you good results.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you for your input . Anyone else?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Are you talking about the dial on the heater or the actual temp after measuring with a thermometer?
Be careful about trusting your heater dial. Always use a thermometer. 
Don't stress over this. It does not make a big difference. Many few people will maintain a stable temperature over their entire fish's lifespan as there are many factors that will have your temp fluctuating. The important this is to keep those fluctuations from being too drastic.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

My heaters are set to keep the water at 78 & when the tank lights have been on for several hours the temp goes up to 80.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Im going by what the thermometer reads and adjusting accordingly...im just not sure if 78 or 80 degrees is better...


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I think either is fine the most important thing is that the temp stays around the same without any ups and downs. I have mine set at 79 and with the light one it keeps the temp just over 80. Seems to be working fine for Perseus he is active .


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well as of now my temp is 78 so is that warm enough?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

78F is good for him to have a longer lifespan. A higher temperature leads to faster metabolism, which means he eats and grows quicker. Even if it's only 2F below, it doesn't harm him and each degree counts. (;


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

my auto heater only keeps my tank heated to 74. during summer my tank got to 86 by itself. my betta seems happy and i'm guessing he doesn't mind temperature change during seasons.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

To be honest, I doubt he can even feel the 2 degree difference if that's what you're worried about. I mean, when we go outside, do we feel the difference between 78 and 80 degrees? Probably not.

There is a large debate as to what temperature bettas should be kept at. As long as they are in the 76-82 degree area and temperature swings are to a minimum he should be fine. I keep one tank at 78 and another at 80. All depends on the heater, if the light gives off heat, etc.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Anything in between would be good… never go under 78 though. I keep mine at 80.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Anything in between would be good… never go under 78 though. I keep mine at 80.


oh you managed to buy those heaters? yay!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Yup.


you got them today? 
I was a little worried since you said you cant afford them this morning.
which ones did you get? =D


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I forgot what there called… boxes thrown away. I got them from local PETCO which I have a card 4… taking 5% off would if been $24 and there where having a half off sale.. So 11.50


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

okies. a word of advice, always keep your boxes and receipts for these things. it is not uncommon for heaters to not work, so next time you buy something keep everything until you are sure that it works properly ( or the return period has passed) it might sve you some trouble late on =D


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I had it in my room. Probably got misplaced, kicked under me bed


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

As mentioned before, stability is more important than the actual temperature within an acceptable range of 76*/82*.

Nitrifying bacteria like it warm. While fishless cycling, >85* is not too hot. After the bacteria are established, any temp will do.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

How about in the middle of 75 and 80 degrees?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

76 is the lowest I would go


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> As mentioned before, stability is more important than the actual temperature within an acceptable range of 76*/82*.
> 
> Nitrifying bacteria like it warm. While fishless cycling, >85* is not too hot. After the bacteria are established, any temp will do.



^ that


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

76 as the lowest and 85 for a bit to warm. Only if, u lie where it gets cold and ur fish r by a window, should u have it a 85 so over night when it cools its doesnt go under 76


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oO I'm confused. LOL 80F is 80F. a good heater should keep the temperature steady at 80F if it is set to do so. you should not have to notch a heater up to 86 and have it fluctuate to 76...... are you taking your heater out by any chance bryana? you should be keeping your heater in the tank and plugged in at all times.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

No, my heater doesn't adjust. Keeps in at 78 to 80.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay...78 it is...


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Haha sorry


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol no prob. Glad you got your heater


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Normally, heaters automatically keep your tanks at 78-82


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Normally, heaters automatically keep your tanks at 78-82


if you got a non adjustable heater, some try to keep your tanks at 5F above room temperature. others will try to keep it at a set temperature ie. 78F

I recommend the adjustable heaters. these are less flaky and do their jobs well in a wide variety of water volumes.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well heres another question: if i were to set the heat to 78 and then it sometimes dropped as low as 76, would that be okay?

Having the lowest acceptable temperature typically lengthens the lifespan while still not compromising the immune system, right?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep. Just make sure it doesn't fluctuate too much, now that's hazardous.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I remember reading that OFL said she kept her tanks at 75-76 so i guess thats okay, huh?


----------



## Luxavior (Sep 30, 2012)

I keep my tank around 83ºF-84ºF since we keep our house temp at 75ºF and the tank is near an air vent that doesn't really even face straight down at the tank.

When I set my tank up I kept it around 78º but my boy always seemed rather sluggish.
I upped it gradually to 83º and now he's more active and lively than he was at 78º


----------

